# Berufsguide



## Trace (13. Juni 2008)

Sers zusammen,

anbei gibt&#8217;s mal einen kleinen Überblick über die Berufe in AoC.
Kurzes Vorwort dazu, belasse ich mal bei der Aussage, dass sich in den nächsten Monaten auch hier einiges ändern kann und die Guide auf dem Stand von 06/08 ist. An manchen Stellen fehlen ggf. auch einige Informationen die ich aber bei Gelegenheit nachbessere.

/Edit - Habe nur wenige wichtige Sachen da gelassen alles weitere der Guide findet ihr unter dem Ursprungslink bei 4Players.

*---------------------------------------------------------*
*Copyright by Link zur Guide - StefanH - 4Players Spieletipps*
*---------------------------------------------------------*

*Kurzer Ausschnitt*

--------------------------------------------------------
*1.  Sammel-Berufe*
1.1.   Berufswahl
1.2.   Voraussetzung
1.3.   Rohstoffe
1.4.   Rohstoffgebiete

*2.   Crafting-Berufe*
2.1.   Berufswahl
2.2.   Voraussetzung

*3.  Wissenwertes*
3.1.   Kurzinfos
3.2.   FAQs

---------------------------------------------------------

*1. Sammel-Berufe*

1.1. Berufswahl

Bergbau &#8211; Abbau von Kupfer-, Eisen- und Oreichalkosvorkommen

Holzfäller &#8211; Abbau von Esche-, Eibe- und Eichevorkommen

Lederer &#8211; Beschaffung diverser Lederarten

Schürfen &#8211; Abbau von Silber-, Elektron- und Goldvorkommen

Steinmetz &#8211; Abbau von Sandstein-, Granit- und Basaltvorkommen

Weberei &#8211; Beschaffung diverser Stoffarten 

_Hinweis - in Age of Conan habt ihr die Möglichkeit alle 6 Sammel-Berufe zu erlernen._

--------------------------------------------------------

1.3. Rohstoffe

_Beruf - Rohstoffgattung
Stufe X &#8211;herkömmlicher Rohstoff, seltener Rohstoff_

Bergbau &#8211; Erze
Stufe 1 - Kupfer, Zinn
Stufe 2 - Eisen, Blaueisenerz (lt. Quest Nickel?)
Stufe 3 - Oreichalkos, Sternenstahl

Lederer &#8211; Leder
Stufe 1 - Robustes Leder, gestreiftes Leder 
Stufe 2 - Schwieliges Leder, Vollleder 
Stufe 3 - Knorriges Leder, Wirbelleder

Holzfäller &#8211; Holz
Stufe 1 - Esche, Ebonesche 
Stufe 2 - Eibe, Bernsteinholz 
Stufe 3 - Eiche, Seelenholz

Schürfen &#8211; Edelmetalle
Stufe 1 - Silber, Rotgültigererz
Stufe 2 - Elektron, Illustrium
Stufe 3 - Gold, Platin

Steinmetz &#8211; Steine
Stufe 1 - Sandstein, Quarz 
Stufe 2 - Granit, Feldspat
Stufe 3 - Basalt, Adamant

Weberei &#8211; Stoffe
Stufe 1 - Baumwolle, junge Baumwolle
Stufe 2 - Wolle, Tarentum-Wolle 
Stufe 3 - Flachs, Blutflachs

*---------------------------------------------------------*

*2. Crafting-Berufe*

2.1. Berufswahl

Waffenschmied &#8211; Herstellung von Waffen der Gattungen scharf, stumpf und Fernkampf

Rüstungsschmied &#8211; Herstellung von Rüstungen jeglicher Gattung

Alchemist &#8211; Herstellung von Verbrauchsgegenständen wie Tränke

Juwelenschleifer &#8211; Herstellung von Edelsteinen für Sockel gecrafteter Waffen oder Rüstungen

Architekt &#8211; Herstellung von Plänen und Konstruktion von Gebäuden für Gildendörfer

_Hinweis - Derzeit ist es möglich zwei der fünf Crafting-Berufe zu erlernen. _


----------



## Zaubermulch (20. Juni 2008)

winke^^

SUPER, danke für die mühe!

frage:
wie ist das mit den plänen/pergamenten des architekten geregelt, man muss ja für jedes mauerstück etc. einen neuen plan/pergament kaufen. erlernt man diese dann dauerhaft oder geht funcom davon aus, dass man eh nur jeden stein 1x gebraucht, also für "seine" gilde.
dies wäre interessant zu wissen, falls mal jemand die gilde verlässt oder auch für den fall, dass es mehrere architekten pro gilde gibt.

pre-thx für die antwort
Asmondina


----------



## Trace (20. Juni 2008)

Beim Architekt ist es so, wie bei jedem anderen Beruf. Sobald du Level 40 bist kannst du den beruf erlernen und bekommst 
diverse Quests, alles einmal Herzustellen und dem Lehrer zu bringen. Die "Rezepte" bekommt man schon mit erlernen des Berufs,
die Pläne sind also Gegenstände die du mit dem Architekten herstellen kannst, beliebig oft.


----------



## Zaubermulch (20. Juni 2008)

Trace schrieb:


> Die "Rezepte" bekommt man schon mit erlernen des Berufs,
> die Pläne sind also Gegenstände die du mit dem Architekten herstellen kannst, beliebig oft.



und wieso müssen dann nsere architekten immer für 2G rezepte bzw. baupläne kaufen gehen oder habe ich das nur falsch verstanden?
oder ist es "nur" das pergament, auf dem der bauplan "ins reine" gezeichnet wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asmondina


----------



## Trace (20. Juni 2008)

Exakt, die Materialen für Tinte und Pergament sind extrem teuer,
damit wird ebend vorgesorgt, dass man für die gildenstadt auch einiges an Gold aufwenden muss.

Wenn sich jemand beschwert, dass er ja soviel geld investieren muss zum "skillen" hat das Prinzip einer GILDEN-Stadt nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VG Stefan


----------



## Validus (20. Juni 2008)

SEHR NICE SEHR NICE


----------



## Validus (20. Juni 2008)

ups cap sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knusperzwieback (21. Juni 2008)

Trace schrieb:


> _Hinweis - in Age of Conan habt ihr die Möglichkeit alle 6 Sammel-Berufe zu erlernen._



Kann mir bitte jemand den Link zu ner Karte geben wo ich die Ausbilder dafür finde?

Hab gelesen sie sollen sich in Poitain, Rotlotusmarschen und Laicheishebene aufhalten. Ich finde sie aber einfach nicht.

Also suche ich ne Karte von den Gebieten wo sie eingezeichnet sind. Das X markiert den Schatz... äh, Ausbilder *g*


----------



## Zaubermulch (23. Juni 2008)

da die ausbilder quests haben, haben sie auch ein ausrufezeichen bzw. fragezeichen über dem kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

